# Best 4th of July



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

I had the best 4th of July so far. Took my new gf to Catalina Island off the coast of southern California for a day of sight seeing, fireworks, parade, shopping, dinner, and drinks. Probably one of the best memorable times ever. After the fireworks, we went down to the beach. The tide was coming in, the boardwalk was playing some good tunes( Jimmy Buffet I think), and we enjoyed a good make out session. It was intense. I should've booked a hotel room. Huge step for me anyways. Haven't had a serious gf since HS. 6 months ago, I was a drunken and depressed disaster. Now i'm really happy.


----------



## Darkrian (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds like you had a great time. I'm jealous though lol, I wish my life would just turn around in a few months, that would be the best thing to happen to me in years.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

bucklti said:


> I had the best 4th of July so far. Took my new gf to Catalina Island off the coast of southern California for a day of sight seeing, fireworks, parade, shopping, dinner, and drinks. Probably one of the best memorable times ever. After the fireworks, we went down to the beach. The tide was coming in, the boardwalk was playing some good tunes( Jimmy Buffet I think), and we enjoyed a good make out session. It was intense. I should've booked a hotel room. Huge step for me anyways. Haven't had a serious gf since HS. 6 months ago, I was a drunken and depressed disaster. Now i'm really happy.


Congratulations on having a fun fourth of July, may you continue to enjoy many more!!!!!


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks. I thought I was the last person that would ever get a gf. Weird how things work out.


----------



## johnstamos (Sep 9, 2010)

is this the girl you met on craiglist? Either way, good for you bro respect. I'm at a stage right now where i'm feeling hopeless about ever getting a girlfriend but your posts are inspirational.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah dude. Met her on Craigslist. Crazy right? Shes totally cool. Educated, mature, cute. Only thing is that she lives about a little over an hour away from me and our work schedules differ. But I think it works well. Seeing too much of somebody is a bad thing. Shes is not the jealous type and neither am I.


----------

